# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پیام نوری ها و انصرافی ها از پیام نور ، یک سوال

## alireza_315

*سلام 
یه سوالی داشتم

اگر امتحانات خرداد رو شرکت نکنم و غیبت بخورم.

و تابستون بخوام انصراف بدم و فرم انصراف قطعی بگیرم آیا دچار مشکلی میشم؟

اگر میدونید خیلی ممنون میشم کمک و راهنماییم کنین*

----------


## reza2018

سلام،فکر نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد ولی اگر تونستی حداقل برای 1 درس برو سرجلسه امتحان.

----------


## Shah1n

> *سلام 
> یه سوالی داشتم
> 
> اگر امتحانات خرداد رو شرکت نکنم و غیبت بخورم.
> 
> و تابستون بخوام انصراف بدم و فرم انصراف قطعی بگیرم آیا دچار مشکلی میشم؟
> 
> اگر میدونید خیلی ممنون میشم کمک و راهنماییم کنین*



مشکلی پیش نمیاد ولی اگه میخوای دوباره کنکور شرکت کنی تابستون انصراف نده آبان تا اسفند بازه مناسبیه برای انصراف کسانی که میخوان کنکور شرکت کنن

----------

